# Harvesting Marquette



## SundownVineyard (Aug 15, 2019)

I am in Connecticut zone 6 and I have some marquette vines that are at about 17 Brix. Being new to this, my main question is how do I know exactly when is best to harvest them? Do I keep testing them until brix have stopped increasing? What Brix level are they capable of producing in my area? Thanks.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 15, 2019)

You should be able to easily get them up to 23 or 24 Brix which is where I like them. They can get higher also. The most important thing is to check the pH and do not pick when the pH is too low. It should be at least 3.2 or even a little higher if possible.


----------



## SundownVineyard (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for the reply! I didnt know I had to test the pH, I'm glad you told me!


----------



## KevinL (Aug 16, 2019)

When I'm harvesting I check all 3: pH, TA and Brix. I've found that TA is one of the more useful numbers to have, as managing the acid is one of my main goals in the winery.

The standard of pH x pH x Brix > 250 should work if you're not inclined to do titration to get the TA.


----------



## BigH (Aug 16, 2019)

Marquette is one variety where I usually don't bother with TA until I measure the must. For me pH, brix, and berry appearance (not raisining) are the primary harvest parameters. 3.1 is the highest I have managed to get the pH in 3 seasons. Measured yesterday at 19 brix, and 2.87 pH. Important to get that pH into a safe zone for the yeast.

@SundownVineyard , a pH meter like this is essential, if you don't already have one.
https://morewinemaking.com/products/milwaukee-ph-meter-watc.html

H


----------

